
Google's new London “landscraper” could become the longest property in the UK - aaron_p
http://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/googles-new-london-landscraper-could-become-the-longest-property-in-the-uk-when-completed-4240603.html
======
robin_reala
_Beginning construction in 2018, Google 's landscraper is expected to be
eleven-storeys tall while spanning an area of 1 million square feet. The
entire structure is expected to house 700 employees once complete._

So 159m² per person? That seems somewhat excessive.

~~~
otp124
Ya, that does seem excessive — though I realise there’s generally a loading
dock, Security, reception, post office, kitchens, cafeterias, meeting rooms,
and restrooms. But that is 1.5 football fields per person.

~~~
robin_reala
Presumably people are working in the loading dock, security, reception etc etc
too?

